# The Danny Elfman & Tim Burton 25th Anniversary Music Box



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

For any fans, this box set drops May 24. All the details in da link.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=19329


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny Elfman is the composer I long to be There is nothing about his music I don't like.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Same here...I'll have to keep an eye on that!


----------

